
Ask HN: What tools and services do you use to go paperless? - theforceawakens
I have apprx. 5k pages to be scanned. Have about 2 days (~30 hours) of time, on my hand.<p>Here are some tools and services that I have been thinking about:<p>(1) Storage - Google Drive (Do you recommend Evernote or Dropbox or something else? Why?)
(2) Scanner - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;FOjrVW
(3) Shredder - http:&#x2F;&#x2F;goo.gl&#x2F;syQUNK<p>If you could share your list (along with some metrics (time, number of pages, etc) + your experience) that will be super helpful. Thanks!
======
nibs
I use Doxie [1], Amazon Basics Shredder [2] and OneDrive. My experience with
all three was good but I don't have data.

[1]: [http://www.amazon.com/Doxie-One-Standalone-Portable-
Document...](http://www.amazon.com/Doxie-One-Standalone-Portable-
Document/dp/B008ASBFM6/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1465227776&sr=8-4&keywords=doxie)
[2]:[http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-6-Sheet-Cross-Cut-
Credit-...](http://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-6-Sheet-Cross-Cut-Credit-
Shredder/dp/B00HFJWKWK/ref=sr_1_1?s=office-
electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1465227807&sr=1-1&keywords=shredder)

~~~
theforceawakens
Thanks!

How do you manage your documents in OneDrive? (Folder Structure et al.)

------
reitanqild
* OneNote

* DokuWiki (on sandstorm.io lately)

* Workflowy

* (a few years ago) activeinbox (IIRC) a gtd overlay on top of gmail

* Keep

The thing is all these have issues that have prevented me from settling down
with any of them.

